

Recombinant Human GDF-11 Protein, 5ug - grokkable
http://www.amazon.com/RayBiotech-Recombinant-GDF-11-Protein-213-10127-1/dp/B00P8EBKIE/ref=sr_1_1/178-8739235-5298523?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1425194234&sr=1-1&keywords=gdf11

======
cjensen
Interesting that every advertisement on the page has a button to click to
report issues with the ad, but Amazon does not have a button to report the
product. Sure, you can report a lower price elsewhere, but if you want to
report that the product is unethical, dangerous, and illegal, you're out of
luck.

------
grokkable
This recently became available on Amazon for much cheaper than anywhere else.
Anyone care to be a guinea pig?

Disclaimer: I am not in any way affiliated with the company. I am also not
responsible for your actions, that's on you.

~~~
cjensen
Guinea pigging a hormone only expressed during development runs a very serious
risk of giving yourself cancer. Fortunately, these scammers are probably
shipping something harmless instead of the actual product, so no one is likely
to die.

